# Help please!? Background check for EMT!



## ashlou (Jun 30, 2011)

I am 23 now, when I was 16 I was charged for petty larceny misdemeanor I was charged as an adult. Is this going to affect me getting a job when I finish school?
Thank u!!


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 30, 2011)

ashlou said:


> I am 23 now, when I was 16 I was charged for petty larceny misdemeanor I was charged as an adult. Is this going to affect me getting a job when I finish school?
> Thank u!!



The best thing to do is be completely honest about it, take responsibility for your actions, and I would tell them first.  Don't let them find out from the background check.  They should hear from you first, plus it gives you the opportunity to explain the situation and how you've grown.  It may keep you from getting hired but I bet if you don't have anything else and you're honest you should be ok.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Go to your states website and have your criminal background pulled and see if it's on there. Each state is different but there should be a way of requesting it. Probably be 20 or 30 dollars.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 30, 2011)

Follow the above advice and check, then look at your local job market. If it's saturated with applicants assume you'll be passed over. Criminal record is a very quick and easy cut to a large pool of applicants.


----------



## ashlou (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks yall I accually already did the check and it does pull up.. I did call SC DHEC- DIV OF EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES and talked to the director they said that it shouldnt effect me but I dotn want to just take one persons word..


----------



## medicdan (Jun 30, 2011)

I mean... the person you spoke to is the most reputable source you could get... I'm sure the background will not affect you getting the certification, but perhaps getting a job...


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 30, 2011)

ashlou said:


> Thanks yall I accually already did the check and it does pull up.. I did call SC DHEC- DIV OF EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES and talked to the director they said that it shouldnt effect me but I dotn want to just take one persons word..



As Dan said, you might get the license, but a job is a different story. EMTs are a dime a dozen, and the companies can just as easily hire someone without a criminal record. You'll really have to make yourself stand out to your prospective employers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parapaulieFL (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I have heard a few people with similar stories. Most states will let you get your cert but it will depend on who you try and apply with. I would suggest building a cover letter and resume that shines and also have a few personal character reference letters ready to show that you have improved your status since your incident. It may also help to become apart of some community organizations and volunteer programs. If you can volunteer at your hospital, you may be able to network with department managers who will get to know you as a person and not just a faceless application. Just my thoughts....


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 1, 2011)

*talk to a lawyer*

See if you can file to have the record expunged or somehow modified.

It will still exist, but it will show a degree of action to correct it, and be evidence of good conduct since that conviction.


----------

